# Upper GI came back ok...what now?



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

I have not been diagnosed with GERD yet, but I have IBS and all the symptoms of GERD (burning gut half the time, bloating, raw throat sometimes.)Can they tell you have GERD by doing an Upper GI or it that merely for ulcers, cancer and that sort of thing?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is often used to check for GERD. One of the problems is functional dyspepsia can cause a lot of the same symptoms but any test done for GERD will come back negative.Usually with GERD they see the irritation of the acid getting into the esophagus. I think there are additional tests they can do, let me check. Here we go http://health.yahoo.com/ency/healthwise/hw99177/hw99275 lists the other tests that may be done.K.


----------



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

The doctor said my Upper GI came back within normal ranges. Not sure what that means. Not GERD I guess but tell my shoulder blades, upset stomach and raw throat that. LOLI am just trying to talk myself away from the fear that it is stomach cancer. Though I figure if it is hurting and I have no other sypmtoms of the big C then am most likely worrying over nothing.And since I have kinda mucus in my stools and no blood - It might all just be IBS. Who the heck knows. I will be glad when this is all resloved on way or the other. I am going to the GI to rule out anything else and get on with my life.


----------

